# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Indi & Romeo

## Casey07

I want indi and Romeo back together!!

----------


## shalagee

> I want indi and Romeo back together!!


 I just hope it's not one of those on again, off again romances that lasts for years before they finally end up together.

----------


## Perdita

Coming up in Home and Away, Romeo Smith becomes disheartened as his estranged wife Indigo Walker is increasingly distant towards him.

The latest Summer Bay love twists begin when Indi (Samara Weaving) agrees to meet up with Romeo for a frank discussion about their future - only to get cold feet at the last minute and head off for a drive with Liam Murphy instead.

When Romeo (Luke Mitchell) confronts Indi over how she stood him up, she initially tries to make excuses, but eventually admits that she just couldn't face another talk with him.

As Indi adds that she isn't yet ready to make a decision over where they stand, a frustrated Romeo is left wondering just how much time she needs.


Â© Channel 5


At the same time, Indi is growing increasingly close to Liam (Axle Whitehead) as they continue to work together.

The pair's obvious chemistry doesn't go unnoticed by a jealous Romeo, who soon realises that his best friend could be turning into a love rival.

Romeo finds himself confronting Indi for a second time and it becomes clear that he's struggling to trust her - perhaps with good reasonâ¦


Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, September 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## walsh2509

So you arrange to meet someone, and you sit straring out to sea and never turn round at all ... COME  ON!

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Luke Mitchell has warned that Romeo Smith and Indigo Walker's upcoming reunion won't be easy.

Episodes airing in Australia next week see Romeo and Indi (Samara Weaving) finally decide to work through their issues by giving their marriage another try.

However, Mitchell told TV Week that the pair must have some serious discussions over what went wrong between them in the first place.

He commented: "They agree to wipe the slate clean and start afresh. I think they're both unsure about how to navigate their new relationship, and they're both so nervous.

"They have a lot of rebuilding to do before their relationship can go back to the way it was. If they're to make it work, they need to identify what went wrong so it doesn't happen again."

After some initial awkwardness, the couple kick off their new chapter by heading to a place which holds special memories for them.

Mitchell confirmed: "He takes her to where it all began - their first kiss."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia, and weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## walsh2509

I think its sick,  connotations of teacher pupil . she what 19 and he's 32 this year. Only found out he's dating her in real life, I wonder because of this the 2 have moaned at the script to put them together in the show. That teacher in england 30 going off with his pupil 15/16, go back 2 years and he would have been 30 when she was 17, makes you wonder if he's been eying her up for a couple of years.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think its sick,  connotations of teacher pupil . she what 19 and he's 32 this year. Only found out he's dating her in real life, I wonder because of this the 2 have moaned at the script to put them together in the show. That teacher in england 30 going off with his pupil 15/16, go back 2 years and he would have been 30 when she was 17, makes you wonder if he's been eying her up for a couple of years.


19 is very different to 15 though - a 19 year old is legally an adult, whereas a 15 year old is very much a child.  I went out with (and had a baby by) a 27 year old when I was 19, and nobody batted an eyelid at the age difference.  This was over 20 years ago too.

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## superjessica

UK 2013 SPOILERS

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...heir-vows.html






Elsewhere, Romeo moves back in with the Walkers, and he and Indi prepare a special lunch.


Indi and Romeo get remarried in an intimate ceremony.

----------


## superjessica

UK 2013 SPOILERS

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...heir-vows.html






Elsewhere, Romeo moves back in with the Walkers, and he and Indi prepare a special lunch.


Indi and Romeo get remarried in an intimate ceremony.

----------


## Perdita

ROMEO Smith stuns his wife by suggesting they should try for a baby.

The couple have only just got back together after a lengthy break-up but Romeo reckons having a child would seal their marriage and future.

Shocked Indi canât believe it and angrily tells her hubby it would be irresponsible for them to have a kid right now.

A show insider told us: âIndi is furious. She canât believe Romeo would be so stupid as to suggest they have a baby.

âTheyâve been through so much over the last few months and Indi wants them to get strongerbefore even considering having a baby.

âShe talks to her dad Sid who agrees with her but urges her to talk things through with Romeo.â

Watch as events unfold on Channel 5 next month.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's UK fans see Indigo Walker and Romeo Smith renew their wedding vows as the show returns to screens next week.

With their relationship now well and truly back on track, the couple agree that Romeo (Luke Mitchell) will move back in with the Walkers, and they arrange a special lunch to celebrate.

The next day, Indi (Samara Weaving) and Romeo reveal that the lunch they've planned for that afternoon will actually be a second wedding, since they had no family with them the first time they got married. 

Sasha and April volunteer as bridesmaids, before Romeo and Indi wed in front of everyone in an intimate ceremony.

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) heads out on a date with her new love interest Jamie Sharpe (Hugo Johnstone-Burt). Although things go well that evening, she soon starts to feel unsettled by some of his strange behaviourâ¦

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2H5XaYBsF

----------


## alan45

Some Wedding pictures

----------


## alan45

Some Wedding pictures

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Samara Weaving has told Digital Spy that fans would be "annoyed" if her character Indigo Walker found a new love interest.

Viewers have recently seen Indi renew her marriage vows with husband Romeo Smith, but there could be trouble ahead for the pair in the long-term as actor Luke Mitchell has already filmed his final scenes as Romeo.

Asked whether Romeo has a sad exit storyline ahead, Weaving replied: "I don't necessarily think that. It's intriguing to see how they work it into the story, but I don't necessarily think it means it's the end for Romeo and Indi. 

"I don't think people should jump to that conclusion."

On the possibility of Indi getting a new boyfriend afterwards, the actress continued: "I think that Indi and Romeo are the love of their lives. I think the audience would kind of be annoyed if they saw her with anyone else. I don't think Indi has eyes for anyone else, either.

"If it does end in a bad way, then I don't think she would."

Weaving also predicted that there will be happier times ahead for the Walker family, who were rocked by Dex's car accident last year.

She said: "I think it's all going to be okay in the end. Obviously it'll be a bit of a struggle and a bit imposing on the Walkers' lifestyle, but they're such a lovely family that they'll all work through it with him.

"I think [2013 will] be really good and hopefully less dramatic!"

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------

tammyy2j (23-01-2013)

----------


## lizann

when is romeo leaving on screen here?

----------


## tammyy2j

On another board it says Romeo dies from an illness

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> On another board it says Romeo dies from an illness


It makes sense, because why would he leave if he doesn't die?

----------

Perdita (24-01-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## Perdita

Gutted if he dies but I agree, better death than saying marriage was wrong and he prefers somebody else

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2013), tammyy2j (10-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Romeo Smith is put in a difficult position when his brother-in-law Dexter Walker confides in him about his latest health problems.

When Dexter (Charles Cottier) starts to suffer seizures, he asks Romeo to take him to the hospital - but he doesn't want the rest of the family to find out until he's sure what he's dealing with.

Romeo (Luke Mitchell) would much prefer to be honest, but he also wants to respect Dex's wishes, so he agrees to provide an explanation for Dex's absence when it turns out that he'll have to stay in hospital overnight.

Unfortunately, Romeo's attempts at creating a believable cover story leave a lot to be desired! Will Sid or Indi realise that something is amiss?


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, February 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Romeo Smith is put in a difficult position when his brother-in-law Dexter Walker confides in him about his latest health problems.

When Dexter (Charles Cottier) starts to suffer seizures, he asks Romeo to take him to the hospital - but he doesn't want the rest of the family to find out until he's sure what he's dealing with.

Romeo (Luke Mitchell) would much prefer to be honest, but he also wants to respect Dex's wishes, so he agrees to provide an explanation for Dex's absence when it turns out that he'll have to stay in hospital overnight.

Unfortunately, Romeo's attempts at creating a believable cover story leave a lot to be desired! Will Sid or Indi realise that something is amiss?


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, February 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

ACTRESS Samara Weaving has revealed Jett James develops a dangerous crush on Indi Smith.

She said her character Indi, below, is nice to him at first â until things get out of hand.

Sadly for her husband Romeo, things get so out of control he ends up in a life-threatening situation.

Gorgeous Samara said: âJettâs trying to impress her by being a âmanâ like Romeo.

âIndiâs really nice to him and she helps with his studies as he doesnât have many friends in the Bay.

âItâs harmless â until it goes a bit crazy.â

Viewers will see Jett lock Romeo in a shed before running off. He climbs out of a window but falls and bangs his head.

Only Jett knows where Romeo is, so fans will wonder whether he survives.

You can catch the storyline on Channel 5 this spring.

----------


## Perdita

As Romeo is leaving, I suspect his character is being killed off  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Romeo Smith will keep his wife Indi in the dark when he faces a health scare.

Romeo is told to see a specialist in the city when the results of an x-ray on his shoulder suggest that there could be something wrong with him.

The latest storyline begins when Romeo experiences sudden shoulder pains during a work-out.

After having an x-ray done as a precaution, Romeo is shocked when concerned doctor Sid Walker (Robert Mammone) - Indi's father - tells him that he'll need further tests away from Summer Bay. 

Luke Mitchell, who plays Romeo, told TV Week: "Now Romeo is worried. He wants to know why he needs to go for more tests."

Although Romeo agrees to see a specialist, he doesn't tell Indi (Samara Weaving) the truth about where he's going, not wanting to worry her when they're so busy managing the gym.

Mitchell continued: "Considering the gym has become such a focus, he knows Indi will begin to fret, and he doesn't want that. He doesn't want to let her down.

"He tells Indi that he is heading into the city for a conference when he's actually going to see a specialist. [The lie] doesn't come from a bad place at all - but for now, it's just the easiest way for Romeo to deal with the situation."

Teasing where the storyline is heading, Mitchell promised "a long and emotional journey ahead for Romeo".

Off-screen, Mitchell has already filmed his final scenes for Home and Away and was recently cast in US show Tomorrow People.

----------

Dazzle (05-03-2013), homeawayjsk (05-03-2013), lyndapym (15-03-2013), tammyy2j (04-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ Sounds like poor Romeo is dying

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2013)

----------


## homeawayjsk

I thought that too!  Very sad especially when Indi and Romeo have got back together and working things out...

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Romeo Smith will be left devastated when he gets diagnosed with skin cancer in an upcoming storyline.

Romeo, played by Luke Mitchell, makes the heart-breaking decision to hide his illness from wife Indi (Samara Weaving).

Romeo had no signs of symptoms that he had the disease, making his diagnosis even harder to understand.

Speaking to TV Week, Luke Mitchell said: "It knocks him for six. He is completely and utterly stunned. It is huge news that comes out of nowhere."

Romeo then decides not to tell Indi as he feels she already has too much going on with starting a new business. 

Mitchell commented: "He doesn't want to stress her out because at this point in time, they're starting a new business and they have so much going on.

"How do you tell the person you are closest to something like that? It is almost impossible."

Whilst Indi is unaware over Romeo's diagnosis, her father Sid will be on hand to offer his son-in-law support.

"There is some really fantastic stuff coming up for Romeo and Sid," Mitchell said.

"There is the contrast between the father-in-law and the doctor."

However, despite Romeo's optimism, Mitchell has revealed there is a very dark time ahead for his alter ego.

"Romeo thinks it is absolutely treatable and he will get through it," he added.

"But it's huge and there are a few different stages, but from the outset, there is just a dark shadow hanging over him."

Mitchell also revealed that he thinks Romeo's skin cancer storyline is an important one to portray on the soap.

"It is something that can happen to any one of any age and I really hope it will wake up younger people," he said.

"It's really important to be aware of it. It happens to such a fun-loving guy like Romeo, so it could happen to anyone."

Mitchell has already filmed his final scenes as Romeo and was recently cast in US show Tomorrow People.


 :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2013), homeawayjsk (20-03-2013), lizann (12-03-2013), tammyy2j (11-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

Aww that's so sad. Sid and him haven't been getting along recently.

----------


## lizann

didnt flynn die from this also?

----------


## Dazzle

> didnt flynn die from this also?


Yes, he died from skin cancer also  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Romeo Smith will put a stop to his cancer treatment in an upcoming storyline.

Romeo, played by Luke Mitchell, faces a tough battle and difficult decisions after being diagnosed with skin cancer in emotional scenes on the Summer Bay soap.

As part of an ongoing effort to hide his illness from wife Indi, Romeo eventually refuses to have any further chemotherapy for the time being - knowing that the side effects of the treatment will be too noticeable.

Indi, however, can already sense that something is amiss with Romeo and grows increasingly frustrated over his secretive behaviour.

Samara Weaving, who plays Indi, told TV Week: "It's difficult for both of them. For Romeo, he wants to tell Indi, but because he loves her so much, she's sort of the one person he can't tell.

"He just knows she's been through so much and he doesn't want to add to that, especially when things are just starting to look up for her."

The actress continued: "She's confused and conflicted. They were so happy and then all of a sudden, he seems to be having second thoughts, distancing himself from her and lying about where he's going."

With Indi's father Dr Sid Walker (Robert Mammone) aware of the truth, viewers will be left to wonder whether he can convince Romeo to see sense over his treatment.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and late April on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

homeawayjsk (20-03-2013), lyndapym (21-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Indigo Walker will suffer a shock collapse after reading a devastating letter written by her husband Romeo.

The Summer Bay couple are enjoying a romantic getaway when Romeo suddenly does a disappearing act, leaving the letter behind.

Romeo, played by Luke Mitchell, is facing a tough battle after being diagnosed with skin cancer in a storyline currently airing on Australian screens.

As part of an ongoing effort to hide his illness from Indi, Romeo refuses to have any further chemotherapy for the time being - knowing that the side-effects of the treatment will be too noticeable.

However, realising he can't go on like this, Romeo leaves a letter for Indi to read after they have enjoyed a trip away.

Exact details of what the letter contains are currently being kept under wraps, but it is likely to lead to Indi finally discovering the truth about Romeo's illness.

Samara Weaving, who plays Indi, told TV Week: "It was really hard filming. You have such an attachment to your character and I was bawling my eyes out as I read it as you learn to love these characters you've played for so long.

"You just want to protect them and make sure they're happy."

The actress continued: "I was working through the scenes with Luke to make sure they are as real as possible for the audience.

"With really serious storylines, everyone wants to do it right and be as close to the truth of the matter as possible - so hopefully we did that."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and late April on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

hollie (25-03-2013), homeawayjsk (06-04-2013), tammyy2j (25-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Samara Weaving has admitted that she is in no rush to try her luck in Hollywood.

The actress, who plays Indigo Walker, told Inside Soap that she has no immediate plans to move on from her Summer Bay role.

Asked whether she is happy sticking with the show, Weaving replied: "I am. It's a great place to work, and I think it's rare to find a cast and crew who get along so well.

"There's a really good work ethic as well - everyone's so grounded and nice."

On the possibility of finding work overseas, she continued: "I think for any actor, LA is where it all seems to be. But I'm in no rush. If it happens that way, then great.

"I'd really like to come and do some theatre in the UK. I just think that would be more my cup of tea - I'm not going to go out of my way to run off to Hollywood and be in movies!"

Weaving was last in the UK at the beginning of the year for a Home and Away promotional visit.

She added: "One of the best things [about Home and Away] is that I get to go to the UK to promote the show. The last time I was there, I had such a brilliant time. I went to so many museums and exhibits."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Luke Mitchell has admitted that he is thrilled with his exit storyline as he did not want to leave open a possible return to the soap.

Mitchell's character Romeo Smith will be told that his cancer is in its final stages on UK screens later this month, while he has already bowed out in Australia. However, the actor has admitted that he couldn't be happier with how things played out.

"The storyline was my idea. I pitched it to the writers and I was thrilled they ran with it," he said to TV Week.

"Part of the reason I wanted to do it was because skin cancer in Australia is such a prevalent thing and it's really important to be aware of it. I thought it would be an interesting way to go out as it would take everyone by surprise.

"It's a nice end to that chapter of my life and it's fitting that Romeo can't return because it helps me to move forward. Otherwise you might be going, 'Oh well that door is still open'."

Romeo's final scenes see him leave Summer Bay forever, saying goodbye to wife Indi in a letter.

Mitchell continued: "It's a pretty tumultuous end for Romeo and Indi - it was just horrible. Anyone who is in a relationship, or shared real love, will be really affected by it - and the stories and the decisions that took place."

In real life, Mitchell has landed a role in US pilot The Tomorrow People.

Speaking about his new role over in America, he said: "It is going to be completely different playing an American and working on something with a huge budget, special effects and chase scenes - I'm thrilled.

"It's a bit like X-Men and my character has the ability to teleport - so that will be a lot of fun to play with. Everything is going really well."

----------


## Perdita

Indigo Walker enjoys one last romantic getaway with husband Romeo Smith later this month, still unaware that he has been diagnosed with stage four cancer.

Romeo comes up with the holiday idea as he wants to create more fun memories for him and Indi (Samara Weaving) to share before his illness takes hold.

Although the couple have a great time together, Romeo (Luke Mitchell) secretly struggles as Indi discusses how strong their partnership is and how much they rely on each other as a couple.

The reality of what he'll soon lose hits home even further for Romeo when Indi reveals that she wants to start a family with him.


Â© Channel 5
Romeo surprises Indi with a romantic getaway.



Â© Channel 5
Romeo tries to create new memories with Indi.



Â© Channel 5
Romeo tries to create new memories with Indi.



Â© Channel 5
Indi tells Romeo she wants to start a family.



Â© Channel 5
Indi and Romeo continue their romantic holiday.


As the trip draws to a close, Romeo does a disappearing act and leaves a note behind for Indi.

Romeo's letter doesn't reveal that he has cancer, but it does explain that he has decided to leave Indi, who is left bewildered and devastated by the strange turn of events.

Back home, it's left to Indi's father Sid to break the news that Romeo has cancer but had been keeping it a secret. Now that Romeo has left Summer Bay for good, how will Indi react to the news?


Â© Channel 5
Indi finds Romeo's note.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 30 and Wednesday, May 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2013), homeawayjsk (21-04-2013)

----------


## Katy

Aww poor indi!! No chance of a happy ending here!!

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Indigo Walker will be thrown in to further turmoil when she discovers husband Romeo is still alive.

Indi was left devastated when she discovered that Romeo (Luke Mitchell) was suffering from terminal skin cancer and then left town without telling her where he was going.

Despite trying to move on with her life, Indi is left startled when she is approached by Romeo's lawyer who informs her that her husband is signing over his half of the gym.

Samara Weaving, who plays Indi, told TV Week: "It hits her like a ton of bricks. She has had her ups and downs and there have definitely been moments where she has broken down.

"She tried to move on with Chris, but now she is in the head space where she is trying to get on with her life the best way she can.

"She completely shuts down at the thought he is still alive. She can't help but feel for him that he is either dying or in remission all alone."

However, Weaving believes that this latest development is just another way of Romeo telling Indi to move on.

She said: "I think this is Romeo really letting Indi go. It completely throws her. She has been trying to focus on moving on with her life - focusing on the gym and her family - and now she can only worry about Romeo.

"I think she is most hurt that Romeo doesn't want to be found. I think that, deep down, she hopes they could meet again. 

"The saddest thing for Indi is that she really wants to be there for Romeo during his tough time."

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2013), homeawayjsk (18-06-2013), tammyy2j (18-06-2013), xessixa (17-06-2013)

----------


## xessixa

I hate how Romeo left, I wish the writers could just make him phone Indi or send her a letter, just something to try and give her some closure. It's so sad :-(

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2013), homeawayjsk (19-06-2013), tammyy2j (23-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away's Samara Weaving is rumoured to be the latest actress from the soap to crack Hollywood. 

Weaving, who plays Summer Bay's Indi Walker, has reportedly been shortlisted for a role in the latest instalment of the Pirates of the Caribbean series.

Weaving is reported to have made the shortlist for a role in the movie, a source told the Australian Daily Telegraph.

It was reported recently that Weaving had flown out to the US to discuss her future career plans.

Steve Peacocke, who plays Brax, has recently landed a supporting role in Hollywood film Hercules, while his co-stars Luke Mitchell, David Jones-Roberts and Axle Whitehead are also enjoying Hollywood success.

Weaving joined Home and Away in 2009, after previously appearing in the BBC's Australian soap Out of the Blue.

Pirates of the Caribbean 5 will be directed by Joachim RÃ¸nning and Espen Sandberg (Kon-Tiki), and is tipped to open on July 10, 2015.

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> ...and Axle Whitehead are also enjoying Hollywood success.


Anyone know what Axle Whitehead is doing in Hollywood?  I couldn't find anything on IMDB.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Samara Weaving has announced her departure from the soap.

The actress has already filmed her final scenes after four years in the role of Indigo Walker.

Weaving told TV Week: "Storyline-wise, it was perfect timing. Plus, with Home and Away so well-known overseas, I felt it was time to pursue other directions and really start a more versatile career."

Recalling her final days on set, she continued: "It was really sad! It's like when you leave school - you've done such hard work, all your best friends are around and it's really depressing, because if you want to see each other again, you have to plan rather than just being thrown into a situation where it's a given.

"It's exciting as well because I get to travel and do things that I've been thinking of for a while."

Indi is reminded of Romeo.
Â© Channel 5


Weaving said that she wants to spend the next year doing "lots of travel, auditions and [living] the actor's life".

On plans for overseas work, she added: "I love the work coming out of London right now, so I'd definitely like to set up camp there for a while, just for something different. I've got lots of friends and family in the UK. I think I'll be back and forth, depending on job opportunities."

Recent reports had revealed that the 21-year-old was searching for a US agent and had been shortlisted for a part in the next Pirates of the Caribbean film.

Weaving joined Home and Away in 2009 after previously having a regular role in the BBC's Australian soap Out of the Blue.

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Samara Weaving has announced her departure from the soap.

The actress has already filmed her final scenes after four years in the role of Indigo Walker.

Weaving told TV Week: "Storyline-wise, it was perfect timing. Plus, with Home and Away so well-known overseas, I felt it was time to pursue other directions and really start a more versatile career."

Recalling her final days on set, she continued: "It was really sad! It's like when you leave school - you've done such hard work, all your best friends are around and it's really depressing, because if you want to see each other again, you have to plan rather than just being thrown into a situation where it's a given.

"It's exciting as well because I get to travel and do things that I've been thinking of for a while."

Indi is reminded of Romeo.
Â© Channel 5


Weaving said that she wants to spend the next year doing "lots of travel, auditions and [living] the actor's life".

On plans for overseas work, she added: "I love the work coming out of London right now, so I'd definitely like to set up camp there for a while, just for something different. I've got lots of friends and family in the UK. I think I'll be back and forth, depending on job opportunities."

Recent reports had revealed that the 21-year-old was searching for a US agent and had been shortlisted for a part in the next Pirates of the Caribbean film.

Weaving joined Home and Away in 2009 after previously having a regular role in the BBC's Australian soap Out of the Blue.

----------

tammyy2j (29-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away...to-summer-bay/

She leaves with Chris so

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

they should have had indi and romeo leave together

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2013), homeawayjsk (06-08-2013), tammyy2j (01-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> they should have had indi and romeo leave together


Or she could have left to look for him and Sasha or Dexter could have said a brief mention that she found him and is with him

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2013), homeawayjsk (06-08-2013), lizann (13-08-2013)

----------


## xessixa

http://au.tv.yahoo.com/home-and-away...to-summer-bay/

I just read this article and it says 'my most challenging storyline was Romeo leaving and subsequently his death' 

Does this mean that Romeo dies, does this get mentioned on screen or is it just assumed and never actually said on screen?

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Indi Walker and Chris Harrington will find their relationship in further jeopardy when Indi receives a devastating phone call.

Indi (Samara Weaving) will learn that her husband Romeo has died, having not seen or heard from him since he left Summer Bay to cope with his illness on his own.

However, instead of seeking comfort in Chris (Johnny Ruffo), a devastated Indi will push him away, leaving viewers wondering whether he will turn to ex-girlfriend Robyn.

Ruffo said to TV Week: "Indi is devastated. She doesn't want it to be true and as you could imagine, it is the last thing anyone wants to hear. 

"Chris tries to be there for her, but it is hard. There is always a thought in Chris's mind that he isn't good enough for Indi. 

"He knows that Indi will always hold a special place in her heart for Romeo. After all, he was her husband."

To make matters worse, Robyn is still making her presence felt in Summer Bay as she continues her quest to win Chris back.

Ruffo said: "Robyn has a one-night stand with Kyle to try and make Chris jealous. Kyle is down about Tamara and Casey's getting back on track. 

"For Kyle, it is definitely a one-night stand and something to take his mind off Tamara. Chris isn't fazed and instead he is happy for her.

"He can see through her plan and won't fall for her game."

----------

tammyy2j (23-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Indi Walker and April Scott will both consider leaving Summer Bay in upcoming storylines.

Indi (Samantha Weaving) is still coming to terms with the death of her husband Romeo after discovering that he had lost his fight against cancer.

The news that she wants to leave the Bay comes as a surprise to Indi's boyfriend Chris (Johnny Ruffo), who mistakenly assumes she wants him to go with her. 

As Chris excitedly tells Irene that he is going travelling, Indi has to summon up the courage to tell him that she wants to go on her own and that they should break up.

Weaving said to TV Week: "She has had all these amazing experiences in the Bay - her entire journey has been around Romeo. So after she says goodbye to him, she has to start anew. 

"She isn't running away. She weights up all the pros and cons and says, 'You know what? I need a blank page to rebuild my life on'."

Meanwhile, April (Rhiannon Fish) also has a tough decision to make when her father gets in touch and suggests she finishes the rest of her medical degree in Paris.

As April considers her options, she keeps the news from her fiancÃ© Dex (Charles Cottier).

However, when Dex stumbles across an email from April's dad about her Paris stay, he confronts her over the plans.

After a heart-to-heart, the couple come to the conclusion that it is an idea they need to seriously consider.

Fish and Cottier are due to bow out of their respective roles as April and Dex. Weaving is also leaving her role as Indi.

----------

